
Microsoft waves $300k at hackers, says 'do your worst' to Azure Security Lab - Down_n_Out
https://devclass.com/2019/08/06/microsoft-waves-300000-at-hackers-says-do-your-worst-to-azure-security-lab/
======
breadandcrumbel
It's a marketing trick.

They might pay 300k, but the PR and coverage they get after an action like
this worth millions

